# Wei Rui Striking Breakdown



## Stuart (Dec 19, 2020)

Arguably the leading exponent of the Sanda style in the world of boxing/kickboxing. 

He's beaten top thai's such as thanonchai although he came up short against Lerdsila. 

What do you think of his Sanda Style? 

I'd like to see him more in MMA personally but I think he'll stay in kickboxing because the pay is better for kickboxers in China even though there is no one in kickboxing on Khabib/Mcgregor money.


----------

